# Shooting a charity polo event tomorrow and need advice



## jasonsim (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I have been enlisted to shoot a charity polo event tomorrow and looking for advice on what to bring with me. I am thinking to bring my 1Dx with 24-70, 70-200 and 300mm f/2.8 with the two converters 1.4x and 2x. I will also take along my monopod. Do you think that is sufficient or should I drag my 600mm along?

I normally use the 600 on a large tripod, so I would rather leave it behind. 

Thoughts?

Also what are some of the money shots for polo? 

Thanks,
Jason S.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 8, 2014)

If the sun is going to be anywhere overhead, then take something for fill light. I have a feeling a sheet of plywood covered in aluminium foil would seem gauche at a polo match, but a flash can't hurt.

Jim


----------



## jasonsim (Jun 8, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> If the sun is going to be anywhere overhead, then take something for fill light. I have a feeling a sheet of plywood covered in aluminium foil would seem gauche at a polo match, but a flash can't hurt.
> 
> Jim



I do have a flash, but no better beemer. Wont I be much too far away for flash to be useful? I have a large reflector, but no assistant. :-( You are right about the sun being right over head. The match is scheduled to start around 2PM EDT. Not the best for eliminating shadows.

Thanks


----------



## Dekaner (Jun 8, 2014)

I've shot a number of charity events and have never needed anything longer than a 400. You'll be good with the setup you've listed. The actual polo matches are not very long and they move very quickly. Best to have two bodies. I'd recommend the 300 w/ and w/o the 1.4 (depending on where you're standing) and the 70-200. You'll want burst speed, so skip the flash (you may want it to shoot portraits before/after). Somewhere in the center of the field of play is best. A few other tricks, focus high (literally) with an aperture of f/4 or higher during the match. There is a lot of room between the horses/riders and the background, so bokeh is not an issue but DoF is. If you shoot center point and f/2.8, you'll get the horse's head in focus and not the rider. Also, be prepared for the divet stomp, which is an event halfway through when they are changing horses. Everyone goes out onto the field of play and literally puts the divots back in place and stomps on them. You'll want to be in the middle of the action with a wide lens. Enjoy, bring the monopod and stay hydrated! It could take hours for the actual match to begin, but it's worth it.


----------



## jasonsim (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Dekaner. All sound advice. Now I wish I had kept a second body . All I will have is the 1Dx. Hope to just grab some with the 300mm and then maybe use the 70-200 with the 1.4x on it. Good tip for the divet stomp. I heard of that happening, but was going to shoot it from a distance. I will change that for getting right into the divet stomping action with the 24-70mm. I could leave that at home and take the 17-40mm. The ultra wide might give some interesting shots. 

Jason



Dekaner said:


> I've shot a number of charity events and have never needed anything longer than a 400. You'll be good with the setup you've listed. The actual polo matches are not very long and they move very quickly. Best to have two bodies. I'd recommend the 300 w/ and w/o the 1.4 (depending on where you're standing) and the 70-200. You'll want burst speed, so skip the flash (you may want it to shoot portraits before/after). Somewhere in the center of the field of play is best. A few other tricks, focus high (literally) with an aperture of f/4 or higher during the match. There is a lot of room between the horses/riders and the background, so bokeh is not an issue but DoF is. If you shoot center point and f/2.8, you'll get the horse's head in focus and not the rider. Also, be prepared for the divet stomp, which is an event halfway through when they are changing horses. Everyone goes out onto the field of play and literally puts the divots back in place and stomps on them. You'll want to be in the middle of the action with a wide lens. Enjoy, bring the monopod and stay hydrated! It could take hours for the actual match to begin, but it's worth it.


----------



## Roo (Jun 8, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> If the sun is going to be anywhere overhead, then take something for fill light. I have a feeling a sheet of plywood covered in aluminium foil would seem gauche at a polo match, but a flash can't hurt.
> 
> Jim



I'd would have thought you'd avoid the flash or you'd have to be prepared to incur the wrath of the players for spooking their polo ponies. Besides, as the field is roughly 275m x 150m, you're mostly a long way from the action. 

I tried shooting one last year and found that being at either end near the goals was probably the best for most of the action as the riders come head on, although from side on you could get some good panning shots. I used a 150-500 so, although you could use it, you shouldn't really need to take the 600 with you. The one I went to was at a park so there were no stables as such and the horses and strappers were easily accessible for some different kind of shots. Don't forget to get some shots of the champagne sipping crowd and the obligatory divot stamping at half time. 

Have fun! It's usually a great day!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 8, 2014)

This is when 2nd body becomes handy.

70-200 attachs on body and 300/600 on another.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 8, 2014)

Roo said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > If the sun is going to be anywhere overhead, then take something for fill light. I have a feeling a sheet of plywood covered in aluminium foil would seem gauche at a polo match, but a flash can't hurt.
> ...



Fair points! I didn't realize the field was that big, and you'll never go wrong asking about using flashes beforehand.

Jim


----------



## jasonsim (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Folks, 
Done with the charity polo event. Thanks for the tips and advice! Here is a first shot from the event:







More to come.

Thanks,
Jason S.


----------



## Roo (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice shot. Looking forward to seeing some more and hearing about your experience.


----------



## jasonsim (Jun 17, 2014)

Some other photos from the event:


----------

